# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  Download Rockchip Driver Assistant (all versions)

## mohamed73

Rockchip Driver Assistant is also known as RK  Driver Assistant. It is a small utility that allows you to install the  correct Rockchip Driver on your Windows Computer. Here, on this page we  have managed to share all the latest version of Rockchip Driver  Assistant.  *Features of Rockchip Driver Assistant*  *AutoInstaller*
It  is a small driver utility that automatically installs the correct  driver when you run the setup file. You dont have to install the drivers  manually. Simply follow the screen instructions to install the drivers  quickly. *Install Correct Drivers*
Whether  you are running on Windows x32 Bit or Windows x64 Bit Computer, Rockchip  Driver Assistant automatically detects it and installs the driver  package automatically. It is compatible with Windows XP, Windows Vista,  Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 computer. It doesnt  support computers other than Windows including Mac and Linux. *Supports Rockchip Devices*
It  provides great support to the devices running on RockChip Chipsets  which includes RK29 (RK2918), RK30 (RK3066), RK31 (RK3188). And is fully  compatible with the RockChip Batch Tool  that allows you to install or flash stock firmware on the device. You  can also use the same driver to install the IMEI on RockChip devices. *Download Rockchip Driver Assistant* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Keep in Mind:* *[*] Compatible With*: RockChip Batch Tool is  compatible with Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows  8.1 and Windows 10. And it doesnt supports Linux and Mac computers. *[*] Works with RockChip Batch Tool*: The above driver package is tested working with RockChip Batch Tool which allows you to flash the stock firmware on any RockChip Device. *[*] Supports*: It supports all type of devices  running on RockChip Chipsets including RK2918 (RK29), RK3066 (RK30),  RK3188 (RK31) and other RockChip Chipsets. *[*] Credits*: Rockchip Driver Assistant is created  and distributed by Fuzhou RockChip Inc. So, full credits goes to them  for sharing the driver for free.

----------

